#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Erro na autenticação

## Millainy

Boa tarde
Estou tendo problemas para configuração de ONU CIANET em OLT FIBERHOME.
Consigo autorizar a ONU normalmente, ela alinha sem problemas nenhum e em MODO BRIDGE também funciona, porém se eu configurar ela em modo PPPoE a linha WAN criada desaparece, não retorna erro ou alerta, simplesmente não aplica.
Se eu configurar a ONU em BRIDGE dentro da OLT e na ONU CIANET criar um usuário PPPOE é retornado erro de autenticação.

----------


## Jellison

Boa tarde
Aqui nós tivemos um problema parecido com ONU de terceiros.
A configuração só permanece quando a ONU é da Fiber Home mesmo.
Nas de outros fabricantes, nem todos funcionam no modo router, apenas bridge.
Alguns modelos conseguimos configurar com PPPoE acessando direto a ONU e inserindo as configs manualmente, mas, nem todas funcionam.

----------

